# (RJ) Mangaratiba - Distrito de Muriqui



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Bom dia e boa Páscoa a todos!

Ontem, pelas minhas andanças, tirei uns registros de Muriqui, distrito de Mangaratiba, região da Costa Verde - distante a cerca de 90 km da cidade do Rio. Meu propósito inicial era fotografar o distrito de Itacuruçá, que é bem próximo, porém iria ficar meio "contra-mão" do meu roteiro... 

Basicamente, é impossível fazer, num só dia, registros fotográficos de Mangaratiba (a não ser que se cace fotos na Internet, mas aí perde a graça :lol. O município é pulverizado em pequenos núcleos urbanos - a própria região central é bem singela em matéria de tamanho, por sinal. Itacuruçá e Muriqui são os "maiores" distritos, e mostrarei agora o segundo.









Por Raphael Lorenzeto de Abreu - Image:RiodeJaneiro MesoMicroMunicip.svg, own work, CC BY 2.5, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=843488

As fotos:

1 - 

IMG_20190420_120023 by Lorram, no Flickr

2 - A praia

IMG_20190420_120327 by Lorram, no Flickr

3 - 

IMG_20190420_120406 by Lorram, no Flickr

4 - 

IMG_20190420_120738 by Lorram, no Flickr

5 - 

IMG_20190420_120944 by Lorram, no Flickr

6 -

IMG_20190420_121052 by Lorram, no Flickr

7 - 

IMG_20190420_121057 by Lorram, no Flickr

8 - 

IMG_20190420_121237 by Lorram, no Flickr

9 - Por aqui passam trens de minério vindos de MG para o porto da Vale, na Ilha Guaíba, próxima à sede do município

IMG_20190420_121314 by Lorram, no Flickr

10 - Orla ferroviária

IMG_20190420_121343 by Lorram, no Flickr

11 -

IMG_20190420_121506 by Lorram, no Flickr

12 - Ruas internas

IMG_20190420_121701 by Lorram, no Flickr

13 - 

IMG_20190420_121807 by Lorram, no Flickr

14 - 

IMG_20190420_121910 by Lorram, no Flickr

15 - 

IMG_20190420_122025 by Lorram, no Flickr

16 - 

IMG_20190420_122035 by Lorram, no Flickr

17 - 

IMG_20190420_122156 by Lorram, no Flickr

18 - 

IMG_20190420_122311 by Lorram, no Flickr

19 - 

IMG_20190420_122531 by Lorram, no Flickr

20 - 

IMG_20190420_122646 by Lorram, no Flickr

21 - 

IMG_20190420_122709 by Lorram, no Flickr

22 - 

IMG_20190420_122739 by Lorram, no Flickr

23 - 

IMG_20190420_122813 by Lorram, no Flickr

24 - 

IMG_20190420_123013 by Lorram, no Flickr

25 - 

IMG_20190420_123157 by Lorram, no Flickr

26 - 

IMG_20190420_123218 by Lorram, no Flickr

27 - Rodovia Rio-Santos

IMG_20190420_123847 by Lorram, no Flickr

28 - Cachoeira Véu de Noiva

IMG_20190420_125103 by Lorram, no Flickr

29 - 

IMG_20190420_125225 by Lorram, no Flickr

30 - 

IMG_20190420_125205 by Lorram, no Flickr

31 - 

IMG_20190420_125239 by Lorram, no Flickr

32 - 

IMG_20190420_125247 by Lorram, no Flickr

33 - 

IMG_20190420_125346 by Lorram, no Flickr

34 - 

IMG_20190420_125447 by Lorram, no Flickr

35 - 

IMG_20190420_125453 by Lorram, no Flickr

36 - 

IMG_20190420_125549 by Lorram, no Flickr

37 - 

IMG_20190420_125535 by Lorram, no Flickr

38 - Para fechar, o principal símbolo de Muriqui: a cocada cremosa :lol:

IMG_20190420_131215 by Lorram, no Flickr


----------



## CoelhoBR (Feb 16, 2019)

Existe alguma Cachoeira no Brasil que não se chame “Véu de Noiva”?


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Já ouvi falar desse lugar, vou te confessar que pelas fotos é melhor do que eu imaginava que fosse. Tem um estrutura boa e o visual da praia é bem legal, não sabia que parte da Restinga da Marambaia pertencia a Mangaratiba, pra mim ela se dividia entre Itaguaí e o Rio.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

CoelhoBR said:


> Existe alguma Cachoeira no Brasil que não se chame “Véu de Noiva”?


Um monte 



Driano MG said:


> Já ouvi falar desse lugar, vou te confessar que pelas fotos é melhor do que eu imaginava que fosse. Tem um estrutura boa e o visual da praia é bem legal, não sabia que parte da Restinga da Marambaia pertencia a Mangaratiba, pra mim ela se dividia entre Itaguaí e o Rio.


Valeu!


----------



## xyzclone (Jan 10, 2009)

Muriqui é uma delíSSia!

Tomara que as águas estejam mais limpas...gosto muito de Ibicuí tbm.

Parabéns pelas fotos!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ A praia está mais limpa, sim. O problema é a poeira de minério vinda do porto da Vale.

E aquela zoninha básica, sabe... Quiosque botando "Jennifer" em volume alto, por exemplo. uke:


----------



## Weber (RJ) (Feb 25, 2009)

Local bucólico. Só fica ruim nos finais de semana de verão e feriadão quando é invadido por Passat, Brasília, Chevette etc. de pessoas oriundas de Santa Cruz e arredores.


----------



## Weber (RJ) (Feb 25, 2009)

Driano MG said:


> Já ouvi falar desse lugar, vou te confessar que pelas fotos é melhor do que eu imaginava que fosse. Tem um estrutura boa e o visual da praia é bem legal, não sabia que parte da Restinga da Marambaia pertencia a Mangaratiba, pra mim ela se dividia entre Itaguaí e o Rio.


A Restinga de Marambaia é tão grande que faz parte de três municípios. Acho que Mangaratiba está com a porção de terra maior, a que fica no final. No final das contas, é tudo da Marinha do Brasil.


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Lindo distrito! Eu achava que era o contrário, _Muriqui, distrito de Mangaratiba_. :nuts:


----------



## Jeffdu (Oct 26, 2008)

Weber (RJ) said:


> Local bucólico. Só fica ruim nos finais de semana de verão e feriadão quando é invadido por Passat, Brasília, Chevette etc. de pessoas oriundas de Santa Cruz e arredores.


Opa, a galera da baixada tb. Quando era criança e morava em Nova Iguaçu, essa era a praia que a gente frequentava, Muriqui e Praia Grande tb. Não lembrava muito como era Muriqui pq fazem uns 25 anos rsrs, fiquei feliz em ver essas fotos. Super agradável.
Pra galera de Nova Iguaçu, é melhor ir pra costa Verde que Zs, mais prático qdo se tem chevette, brasilia, como nosso amigo disse rsrs. Minha família tinha um fusca na época, maravilhoso.
Como o tempo passa!!!


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

Linda Muriqui! 
A Costa Verde impressiona sempre pelo verde das matas!!


----------

